
Instagram scraper - donks
Is it possible to develop an instagram scraper that pulls a list of users in a certain geographical location, their user name, name and number of followers without being logged in?<p>Would this be the best way to get this information?
======
boolean
Best way to do this would be using the API. If you absolutely have to scrape,
you can scrape explore location pages
([https://www.instagram.com/explore/locations/214147317/](https://www.instagram.com/explore/locations/214147317/)).
If you search "owner" in the source code, you'll get _some_ of the users in
that location.

------
alc90
You can also use something like TinyMetrics
[[http://www.tinymetrics.in](http://www.tinymetrics.in)] where you can get
this kinds of lists + a bunch of other metrics and insights.

